# PC-Gehäuse wird sehr heiß



## xZnak3_ (24. Juni 2019)

*PC-Gehäuse wird sehr heiß*

Hallo, ich habe meinen Pc aufgewertet und besitze folgende Komponenten: 
Gehäuse: corsair carbide 75r
Netzteil: Coolermaster MWE 650 Bronze
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 2700x
GPU: asus RTX 2080 Ti
RAM: corsair vengeance rgb pro 3200
Mainboard: Asus Rog B450 f Gaming 
Lüfter: vorne 1x 120 mm von corsair (War im Gehäuse mit vorhanden), hinten 1x 120 mm ebenfalls von corsair vorhanden. 

Nun zu meinem Problem:
Ich habe die Graka erst vor 2 Tagen gekauft und sie funktioniert auch einwandfrei. Doch nach wenigen Minuten wird mein Glasfenster am seitlichen Gehäuse sehr heiß dass man fast nicht einmal mehr mit den Fingern hinfassen kann. Es hat auch ein wenig komisch nach warmen Plastik gerochen, aber das könnte auch an der neuen Graka und dem neuen Netzteil liegen, dass es etwas frisch nach Plastik riecht. Die Grafikkarte war bei 70 grad was denke ich auch normal sein sollte nach 10 bis 15 Minuten Spielzeit (Shadow of Tomb Raider). Der Ryzen war auf 60-63 grad konstant. Nur ich möchte die sehr warme Luft im Gehäuse vermeiden und es etwas kühler werden lassen. Sollte ich weitere Lüfter einbauen und wenn ja wo und wie viele? Oder wäre eine Wasserkühlung sinnvoller? Oder sollte ich mir gar ein anderes Gehäuse anschaffen? 

Ps: weder CPU noch GPU wurden übertaktet


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: Pc Gehäuse wird sehr heiß*



xZnak3_ schrieb:


> Gehäuse: corsair carbide 75r


Das gibt's nicht. Meinst du das 175R oder das 275R?



xZnak3_ schrieb:


> Sollte ich weitere Lüfter einbauen und wenn ja wo und wie viele? Oder wäre eine Wasserkühlung sinnvoller? Oder sollte ich mir gar ein anderes Gehäuse anschaffen?


Ein zusätzlicher, ausblasender Lüfter im Deckel würde die Temperatur im Gehäuse sicherlich etwas senken.


----------



## xZnak3_ (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: Pc Gehäuse wird sehr heiß*

Ist der 275R sorry. Ich denke ich werde einfach 3x 120 mm Lüfter an die Front installieren welche dann hoffentlich genügend frische Luft durch das Gehäuse nach hinten befördern werden.
Danke für deine Antwort!


----------



## tripod (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: Pc Gehäuse wird sehr heiß*

von ac infinity gab es vor einiger zeit zwei 120mm usb-lüfter, die haben abstandshalter und könntest du normal auf die netzteilverkleidung legen mit kühlrichtung nach "oben".
leider sind die anscheinend wohl nicht mehr lieferbar.

aktuell gibt es: ac infinity multifan s1, das wäre dann ein 80mm und den s3 mit einem 120mm

das wären die s7, welche leider aktuell nicht lieferbar sind:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



alternativ habe ich auch noch welche von eluteng, aber bei denen gibt es keinen schalter und auch keine gummifüsse und die qualität ist auch nicht ganz so dolle.
klebegummifüsse gibt es auf ebay zu hauf und einen usb-schalter könnte man zur not auch selbst basteln.

empfehlung:
den ac infinity s3, schalter, abstandshalter, qualität, aber nur ein 120mm

edit (habe mal direkt nachgefragt)


> Dies ist eine Kopie der E-Mail, die Sie an AC Infinity Incorporated gesendet haben. Sie brauchen weiter nichts zu tun. Der Verkäufer kontaktiert Sie, falls es Fragen oder Kommentare gibt.
> ------------- Anfang der Nachricht -------------
> hallo,
> wird der multifan s7 in absehbarer zeit wieder verfügbar sein?
> ...


----------



## gekipptesBit (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: Pc Gehäuse wird sehr heiß*

Hat die Asus RTX 2080 Ti die 0dB-Technologie noch aktiviert so bleibt sie halt mit 55Grad und ausgeschalteten Lüftern noch ungefähr 45Minuten warm und kommt daher dann auf angenehme ca. 45-48Grad gleichbleibend. Mit deaktivierter 0dB-Technologie und ca.20-25% Mindestdrehzahl der Lüfter wirst du nach dem zocken innerhalb von 5 Minuten bemerken das die Temperatur sich auf 25-30 Grad einpendelt. Das mußt du entscheiden wie du es haben möchtest. Ein oder zwei weitere Lüfter vorn eingebaut sollten genügen. Alle Gehäuselüfter sollten so um die 550-850 U/min völlig ausreichend sein um die Innenluft genügend umzuwälzen. Kannst ja mal das Seitenteil kurzzeitig weglassen und einen Zimmerventilator mit niedrigster Stufe mal reinblasen lassen ob die Temperatur dann sinkt. Eine Wasserkühlung würde ich nicht anwenden wenn du nicht übertakten möchtest.


----------



## Ellina (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: Pc Gehäuse wird sehr heiß*



xZnak3_ schrieb:


> Ich denke ich werde einfach 3x 120 mm Lüfter an die Front installieren welche dann hoffentlich genügend frische Luft durch das Gehäuse nach hinten befördern werden.



Ich glaube dass wird nichts helfen. Luft hinein ist schön aber wo soll die Warme luft den raus wenn zu viel luft hinein kommt.

Lieber 2 Lüfter Raus und installieren nachträglich von den 3 Lüftern danach noch welche. z.b. 2 Raus und 1 zusätzlichen reihn. Hat mehr als 3 in die Front für frischlufft.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: Pc Gehäuse wird sehr heiß*



Ellina schrieb:


> Ich glaube dass wird nichts helfen. Luft hinein ist schön aber wo soll die Warme luft den raus wenn zu viel luft hinein kommt.


Die würde durch den offenen Deckel und die perforierten Slotblenden aus dem Gehäuse gedrückt.
Hätte das Gehäuse des TE eine offene Front, durch die ordentlich Luft angesaugt würde, könnten ein bis zwei weitere Lüfter mit moderater bis hoher Dezahl relativ viel bewirken.
Hat es aber nicht.


Ellina schrieb:


> Lieber 2 Lüfter Raus


Da stimme ich dir zu. 
Ich bleibe bei meiner Empfehlung, einen weiteren Lüfter im Deckel zu installieren.
Quelle: Der Airflow-Guide: So platziert man Gehaeuseluefter richtig - Hardwareluxx
(zzgl. 15 Jahren Luftkühlungserfahrung...)


----------



## LastManStanding (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: Pc Gehäuse wird sehr heiß*

Und was spricht gegen 3 Lüfter rein und einer raus?
Durch die Wabenstruktur im Deckel geht bei 3 einblasenden Lüfter genug raus! Ich hab noch mein damaliges Corsair 750D stehen und ich errinnere mich, bei in meinem Fall 2x 140mm rein(etwa 500rpm Death Silence) und 1x 140mm raus ging beim Zocken unheimlich viel warme Luft Oben raus ohne Lüfter im Deckel. Zusätzlich saugende Lüfter im Deckel haben die Gehäusetemp. Nur Maginal gesenkt-Dafür waren aber die Komponenten  kühler  IN MEINEM Fall natürlich!


----------



## HardlineAMD (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: Pc Gehäuse wird sehr heiß*

Mach mal ein Foto vom Innenraum.
@Über mir
Physikalisch kann in einem Gehäuse sehr viel passieren. Da können 20 Lüfter reinblasen und es tut sich fast garnichts.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: Pc Gehäuse wird sehr heiß*



xZnak3_ schrieb:


> Sollte ich weitere Lüfter einbauen


Ja, das geht rein ; Corsair Carbide Series 275R schwarz, Glasfenster ab €'*'69,85 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

=> vorne 2 x120mm (oder dreimal, wie Du willst)
hinten  1 x 120mm
oben 1 x 140mm





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Effekt ist bei Dir größer als im Test, weil Du mehr Abwärme hast.

*Lüfterempfehlung*
Gute und billige Lüfter:
Arctic F12 PWM PST, 120mm ab €'*'4,35 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Arctic F14 PWM PST ab €'*'5,80 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

schöne und gute Lüfter: 3-PIN, um PWM Klackern zu vermeiden
be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 Mid-Speed, 120mm ab €'*'13,89 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 Mid-Speed, 140mm ab €'*'13,47 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Leistungsstarke und leise Lüfter, auch 3-PIN
https://geizhals.de/fractal-design-venturi-hf-12-fd-fan-vent-hf12-bk-a1266890.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
https://geizhals.de/fractal-design-venturi-hf-14-fd-fan-vent-hf14-bk-a1266896.html?hloc=at&hloc=de




LastManStanding schrieb:


> Und was spricht gegen 3 Lüfter rein und einer raus?


Nichts bei dem Gehäuse



HardlineAMD schrieb:


> Physikalisch kann in einem Gehäuse sehr viel  passieren. Da können 20 Lüfter reinblasen und es tut sich fast  garnichts.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tripod (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: PC-Gehäuse wird sehr heiß*

falls es noch jemand interessieren sollte bzgl lieferzeit  ac infinity s7:



> Hi there,
> 
> Thank you for reaching out to us!
> I'm sorry but  at this time we are indeed out of stock on this product through Amazon  Germany. We do have a listing for this product so we will look to  restock it as soon as possible.
> ...


----------

